# Rubio's ankle injury is worse than previously thought



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> But on a night when the Wolves finally got center Nikola Pekovic back from a 31-game absence, coach Flip Saunders shed some light on the nature of Rubio's injury. Saunders said Rubio not only suffered a high ankle sprain against Orlando on Nov. 7, but also damaged some muscles and ligaments that lead from his ankle to his toes, prolonging the recovery process.
> 
> ''It's not him not wanting to play or not working,'' Saunders said before Wednesday night's game against Dallas. ''He's doing everything he can. We as an organization and the doctors who are involved have been the ones who have tried to hold him back.'' [...]
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...-worse-than-previously-thought-023243823.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is sad. He's one of my top 5 favorite players to watch in basketball.


----------

